# after two years on the road, here is my first album. :)



## DumpsterNeedle (Jan 16, 2011)

just 5 short songs that i wrote in the last couple months while i've been hibernating. my name is jacob mauer, all the music is written and played by me with the help of the lovely stephanie sweat. was fun to make so i hope you have fun listening to it.

listen to it here: The Dirty Hands Band! on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

and if you like it, download it and bump that shit here:

download: Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire


----------



## Onemanbandit (Feb 23, 2011)

Man that's so cool. I really enjoyed that, keep on making music dude. I hope I can get something together and I'd be really proud of it if it was even half as good as this


----------



## Crisss (Feb 24, 2011)

this is kick ass. 

ima have to download this shit and play it on my travels. 
thanks man.


----------



## sons of vipers (Feb 28, 2011)

awesome shit. totally digging it.


----------



## steelcitybrew (Mar 2, 2011)

respect, dam good tunes


----------

